# "本届的最佳女演员" 还是 "现任的最佳女演员"



## raymondaliasapollyon

按照惯例，奥斯卡最佳男演员奖由前一年的最佳女演员担任颁奖人。

这名颁奖人该称作 "本届的最佳女演员" 还是 "现任的最佳女演员"?

我知道最清楚的说法是 "上一届的最佳女演员"，但如果要在上述两种说法中选一个，你们会选哪个？
（如果有更好的说法，也欢迎各位提出）


----------



## skating-in-bc

"现任的最佳女演员" ==> "最佳女演员" 不是职务或职位, 而是头衔.

颁奖人是去年的最佳女演员. 她赢得去年的 "最佳女演员" 头衔.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

skating-in-bc said:


> "现任的最佳女演员" ==> "最佳女演员" 不是职务或职位, 而是头衔.
> 
> 颁奖人是去年的最佳女演员. 她赢得去年的 "最佳女演员" 头衔.



这我想过，但"现任影后"似乎没问题

"影后"也不是职务


----------



## skating-in-bc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> "现任影后"似乎没问题


你覺得沒問題, 但我覺得有問題. 
"本届影后" ==> 11,500 google results
"现任影后" ==> 2,900 google results

現*任*環球小姐 ==> 環球小姐須盡一些義務責任, 必須 "擔*任*".
現任奧運冠軍(得主)


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

这个问题其实跟翻译有关。我在找一个最贴近 reigning 的中文词语。

Typically, the previous year's best actor winner presents the current year's best actress award (and *the reigning best actress* presents the best actor trophy). With Smith's ban, the Oscars will have to break that tradition.

CNN - Breaking News, Latest News and Videos

绝对不能翻为"本届"


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

skating-in-bc said:


> 你覺得沒問題, 但我覺得有問題.
> "本届影后" ==> 11,500 google results
> "现任影后" ==> 2,900 google results
> 
> 現*任*環球小姐 ==> 環球小姐須盡一些義務責任, 必須 "擔*任*".
> 現任奧運冠軍(得主)



奥斯卡影后的责任就是担任下一届最佳男演员奖的颁奖人


----------



## SimonTsai

現任皇帝、現任皇后 
現任影帝、現任影后 

I think that the difference lies in the fact: the 任 in 前任, 現任, and 下任 typically implies a duration, or 任期, and is seldom for such one-time activities as Oscar ceremonies.

由ＸＸ擔任ＹＹ ==> 由ＸＸ擔起ＹＹ的責任。
ＸＸ是現任ＹＹ ==> ＹＹ這位子，現在這任期間坐的是ＸＸ。


----------



## skating-in-bc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 奥斯卡影后的责任就是担任下一届最佳男演员奖的颁奖人


依慣例受邀前來頒獎, 擔任頒獎人的工作, 不是履行獲獎人的義務責任.  推辭借故拒绝不來, 不會被剝削頭銜, 也不須償還獎金.


SimonTsai said:


> the 任 in 前任, 現任, and 下任 typically implies a duration, or 任期, and is seldom for such one-time activities as Oscar ceremonies.


對, 任期內得履行好一段時間的義務責任.


----------



## HakunaPatata

鄙见：上一届影后/上一届最佳女演员
就像我们会说“历届影后”，但不会说“历任影后”。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

"现任男友" 和 "现任皇后" 是工作吗？



HakunaPatata said:


> 鄙见：上一届影后/上一届最佳女演员
> 就像我们会说“历届影后”，但不会说“历任影后”。



你用 “历任影后” 去搜，会有一些知名媒体的例子：


据悉，金鸡奖组委会原本安排历任影后影帝在开奖之时和大家分享一下自己之前的获奖历程以及心得 - 搜狐娱乐


----------



## skating-in-bc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> "现任男友" 和 "现任皇后" 是工作吗？


是.  皇后有職務, 譬如管理後宮, 母儀天下.  男友的"工作" (義務責任) 是陪她, 寵她, 哄她, 討好她, 滿足她, 保護她...工作不力隨時可能被削去頭銜.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

skating-in-bc said:


> 是.  皇后有職務, 譬如管理後宮, 母儀天下.  男友的"工作" (義務責任) 是陪她, 寵她, 哄她, 討好她, 滿足她, 保護她...工作不力隨時可能被削除頭銜.



那些都是引申的說法，况且，也有闲闲没事做的皇后，也有对女友冷漠、却不会被女友抛弃的男朋友。

再举一个例子：有人会觉得 "历任得奖者" 很奇怪吗


----------



## HakunaPatata

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 你用 “历任影后” 去搜，会有一些知名媒体的例子：
> 据悉，金鸡奖组委会原本安排历任影后影帝在开奖之时和大家分享一下自己之前的获奖历程以及心得 - 搜狐娱乐


我在google上输入“历任影后”后，出来的全是“历届影后”。(见下图)

另外搜到了两本出版物：
《历届奥斯卡影帝》(张文超)
《历届奥斯卡影后》(刘春艳)
历届奥斯卡影帝


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

HakunaPatata said:


> 我在google上输入“历任影后”后，出来的全是“历届影后”。(见下图)
> 
> 另外搜到了两本出版物：
> 《历届奥斯卡影帝》(张文超)
> 《历届奥斯卡影后》(刘春艳)
> 历届奥斯卡影帝
> View attachment 73096



你要加上双引号去搜



skating-in-bc said:


> 你覺得沒問題, 但我覺得有問題.
> "本届影后" ==> 11,500 google results
> "现任影后" ==> 2,900 google results



假设一个小镇有四分之一的人口有某个特徵，那这个特徵可说是相当显着了
语言使用也一样



skating-in-bc said:


> 現*任*環球小姐 ==> 環球小姐須盡一些義務責任, 必須 "擔*任*".
> 現任奧運冠軍(得主)



"现任冠军" 可以在新华社的网站上找到

张伟丽向现任冠军发出挑战邀约
KO乔安娜！张伟丽向现任冠军发出挑战邀约-新华每日电讯


----------



## SimonTsai

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 也有对女友冷漠、却不会被女友抛弃的男朋友。


That's not what a boyfriend is supposed to be like.


> 也有闲闲没事做的皇后，


In that case we have an idiom: 尸位素餐.


> 假设一个小镇有四人之一的人口有某个特徵，那这个特徵可说是相当显着了。语言使用也一样。


Just because it's common doesn't mean it is correct, or we have to accept it.

For example, I personally object to use of the modern Mandarin suffix -性 in 這是根本性的問題, however prevalent it has become, and I personally object to use of 確診 in place of 染疫, and use of 疫情 in place of 瘟疫.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

skating-in-bc said:


> 是.  皇后有職務, 譬如管理後宮, 母儀天下.  男友的"工作" (義務責任) 是陪她, 寵她, 哄她, 討好她, 滿足她, 保護她...工作不力隨時可能被削去頭銜





SimonTsai said:


> In that case we have an idiom: 尸位素餐.



那嫔妃一定有职务吗？可以找到许多 "历任嫔妃" 或 "历任妃子" 的例子。

很好奇你们是否也认为 "历任得奖者" 不对？这可是联合国网站也採用的说法


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

reigning king本义就是在任的国王。国王在任是一段时间，不是一个时刻。

把reigning 引申指reigning best actress ，要么是扩大了reigning 的词义，要么是认为这个best actress 不是一个时刻的称号，而且一段时间的称号。

要是认为影后影帝是“一段时间的头衔”，那就可以用和reigning 对应的“在位、现任”，把reigning best actress 翻译为 在位最佳女演员 现任最佳女演员。


----------



## skating-in-bc

reigning: being the most recent winner of a competition (Cambridge Dictionary); currently holding a particular title in sports (Pocket Oxford American Dictionary and Thesaurus)


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

skating-in-bc said:


> reigning: being the most recent winner of a competition (Cambridge Dictionary); currently holding a particular title in sports (Pocket Oxford American Dictionary and Thesaurus)


我不是专家，但我猜测如下。Reigning 最原始的含义是“在位国王”，由此引申为“在位影后”“在位冠军”。这个变化在几十年前就完成了，其新含义已经进入了词典。

如果汉语中存在 表达“在位影后”这个概念 的需求，那这个表达也会越来越常见最终进入汉语词典。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 我不是专家，但我猜测如下。Reigning 最原始的含义是“在位国王”，由此引申为“在位影后”“在位冠军”。这个变化在几十年前就完成了，其新含义已经进入了词典。
> 
> 如果汉语中存在 表达“在位影后”这个概念 的需求，那这个表达也会越来越常见最终进入汉语词典。



许多引申用法并不会收录于字典中，字典永远赶不上语言的变化

虽然法国队是世界杯的*现任得主*，但在五大联赛中，法甲的知名度远不及其他四家。

法甲雷恩队老板捐助巴黎圣母院1亿欧元，曾出资归还圆明园两兽首_亨利·皮诺

有人觉得这个用法很不寻常吗？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 虽然法国队是世界杯的*现任得主*，但在五大联赛中，法甲的知名度远不及其他四家。
> 
> 有人觉得这个用法很不寻常吗？


就我个人的语感来说，“现任冠军”这类说法还是有点奇怪的。对我来说，冠军在得到那一刻就已经定格了，之后就没有冠军了。

我只是认为，如果确实存在表达“现任冠军”这类概念的需求，那就可以扩大“现任”这个词的词义，正如扩大reigning 的词义一样。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 就我个人的语感来说，“现任冠军”这类说法还是有点奇怪的。对我来说，冠军在得到那一刻就已经定格了，*之后就没有冠军了*。



每四年都有啊


----------



## skating-in-bc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> *现任得主*...有人觉得这个用法很不寻常吗？


翻譯腔


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 虽然法国队是世界杯的*现任得主*，但在五大联赛中，法甲的知名度远不及其他四家。


法甲雖然是今年世界杯的衛冕球隊, 但五大聯賽中, 其知名度遠不及另外四家。

Note: 衛冕冠軍 (defending champion，reigning champion)


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 每四年都有啊


对我来说，冠军是有有效期的。奥运期间有奥运冠军，奥运会结束下届奥运会开始，这个头衔就不存在了。我最接受的说法还是“上届冠军”。


----------



## hx1997

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 对我来说，冠军是有有效期的。


确实，我也觉得冠军是就某次比赛而言的，在这次比赛之外就不存在所谓“冠军”，即使是同一个比赛的不同届，上届冠军和这届冠军也不是一回事，没有必然联系。在我记忆里所学的“卫冕冠军”“蝉联冠军”也是被定义为“连续两/三届（比赛）获得冠军的人”。所以当我发现英语 championship 是一个可以保持的状态/头衔的时候，就有点惊讶。照这个逻辑，championship 有点类似“流动红旗”，是长期的东西，但你需要努力去维持/捍卫你对它的占有，你不努力别人就会把它夺走，而中文的冠军一旦某次比赛结束就尘埃落定，不可能有人再来夺走。


----------

